# safty issues!



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

hey everybody, the GLE is acting up again. It started when i was driving around on saturday, the seat belt light came on. Even though the automatic seat belts were where they were suposed to be, the light on the dash and the "Check" ligh in the HUD was still on. So i buckled the lap belt and still nothing. then i took the drivers side out and put it back in, still nothing. Did the same thing to to passanger side... results were negative. I checked the connections under the seat and they seemed normal.

I just got the car back from the shop friday after having a new starter put in it. They had to dissconnect the battery to put it in, so maybe it messed up the computer... i dunno, anyway, it dosen't effect how it runs, just annyoing. please, somebody to tell me how to fix it! lol 

thanks!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll do some research but try resetting the ECU first and see if that does anything.

Troy


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

ho k, i'll try doing that


----------

